# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  First time canning

## Stargazer

I know Crash started a Canning post a few days ago so please bare with me.I will try my hand at making some Dewberrie jam tomorrow.I need to pick up some jelly jars and pectin then I'll be all set to go.It should be a fun project.I just hope I don't eat all the berries before I get started.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with it.  Don't forget - samples to QC (and not just the ones that live close to you).

----------


## Stargazer

I'll send you a jar if you dont tell you know who where you got it. :Innocent: 

We will have to think of a code name so you can report on what you think of it.Something like,Squirel jam needs more sugar.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Stargazer

I expect for my phone to ring when you know who see's this.Expecially after I called him for some canning info.

----------


## Winnie

Word of warning, this hobby is addictive. I started out just making a few pots of jam "for fun" and I now jam, chutney and can for England! To the point where I'm already planning what fruits to bring back from France with me when I go on my hols!

----------


## Rick

Jams and jellies can be so easy to make. Simple grape jellies can even be made from fruit juice. The juice is what you are after as the base so using a fruit juice is a great way to start out for a first timer.

Let us know how it goes. Pectin is the key for the jellies and jams.

----------


## Stargazer

My first canning job was fun.I now have ten 4oz jelly jars of Dewberrie jam cooling.At first I was a little worried about the jars sealing because a few of the lids did not seam to be sucking down as they should.I just checked them after an houre or so of cooling in the basement and they all look like they should be fine.Listening to the popping as the lids sucked down is pretty cool.At first I thought I had a jar that was cracking.

I had a little left over that would not fit in the jars so I was forced to eat it.I know its tough but some one had to do it.MMMmmm MMMmmm good..I think I can hear an english muffin cowering in the frige.

----------


## Ken

> I expect for my phone to ring when you know who see's this.Expecially after I called him for some canning info.


Just reprehensible........ :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Try doing that to a truck bumper in the middle of Winter.  Here, not where you live.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Stargazer

That's just not right Ken..Psst when you get him up here let me know.I will take the pic's.

----------


## crashdive123

No thanks (I haven't lived in Florida all my life).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGOkil-NDpA

----------


## Rick

Yeah, they used to do that on the outside of the sub when they were at the north pole!!

----------


## crashdive123

Actually, when we were under ice you could have done it from the inside if you climbed down into the bilges.

----------


## Stargazer

And just how many poor boys did you get to try that trick?.."Hey Ken I double dog dare you to stick youre tounge to the hull"

----------


## Ken

> And just how many poor boys did you get to try that trick?.."Hey Ken I double dog dare you to stick youre tounge to the hull"


Wud yoo thay?

----------


## Rick

Is this how the bilge works? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Excess water inside the people tank = bad.

----------


## equus

i think that i am going to try some canning next summer. i have to wait until i can get the supplies and that won't be until i get my income tax return.  then i plan on learning how to can mom taught me when i was little but don't remember much.  i have some of her recipes and i think that some of them are her canning recipes so i will try those first.

----------


## Winnie

Honestly Equus you won't be sorry. Home meade stuff tastes so much better and you know exactly whats gone in there. And then there's that lovely warm feeling knowing that you've added to your preps. 
Once you've got all the equipment it pays for itself pretty quickly.
So far this year I've made Strawberry jam, Raspberry jam, Peach pie filling, blackcurrant pie filling, strawberry pie filling, canned some raspberries. Next week it's blackberry and apples that get the treatment, and tomato chutney and sauce at the end of the month. I'm also planning on pickling some onions and making piccallili. That should see us thru the winter.
Someone here also mentioned elderberries and that reminded of making some syrup so I'm going to have a go at that and some rosehip syrup too.
I find it a very soothing and gratifying hobby!

----------


## Rick

(whistles sharply) Yo! Everyone! Desert is an Winnie's house!!!!! Take your shoes off, though, we have to a wade a bit of water to get there. 

Equus - When you open those canned green beans in January or pop open a fresh jar of pickles and watch the snow fall, you'll be hooked. Once you have the initial investment behind you it's so much cheaper than buying at the store and it tastes better, too.

----------


## Winnie

You'd have to fight wychwood jnr for them Rick! He's rather precious about his old ma's cooking! (you gotta love him!)

That's the one thing I do wish I could can, is veg and I'd love to have a go at canning meat and fish too, but no pressure canners over here. grrrr.

I do salt runner beans and they're pretty good. It's nice opening a jar of summer in the depths of winter.

----------


## Rick

You can certainly do things like pickles in a hot water bath. It's veggies in a different format...sort of. 

As for runner beans. This is the first year I've grown them and I'm anxious to see what they taste like. I understand they are quite the think in the UK and Europe but, for some reason, they simply have not caught on here. They have some spectacular blooms on them and they produce a really large bean pod. Our pole and bush beans, like Kentucky wonders, on the other hand, tend to get tough when they get the same size. I have the nicest salmon colored blooms on my beans. (Big Smile!!)

----------


## equus

yeah the next thing is trying to find a place to put a garden next year.  we live in an apartment complex no room for a garden.  i might be able to put a garden out at the barn next year? (Where we keep our horses)

can you can store bought veggies?  soes it taste as good? or should i just wait till next year and try to can?

----------


## crashdive123

You can dehydrate or can fresh veggies and fruit that you purchase.  They will taste just fine.

----------


## equus

all right then i may try to can this coming up week.  what all do i need to can?  i am not for sure what all i need.

----------


## Winnie

You can certainly store shop veg Equus. Owing to a vine weavil attack I'll be buying fresh tomatoes from the market to make chutney and to can as a sauce. 
Buy the best and freshest you can, making sure there are no blemishes and away you go!

Rick, if you can find it try the runner bean white emergo. I usually grow these(save my own seed) the flowers are white and the beans can be as long as 24"!!! and tasty!
Had a bit of a disaster this spring with my beans so had to sow them again hence the later harvesting, the first lot to salt down will be in the jar tomorrow! Oooh I love this time of year! harvesting and preserving!!

----------


## Winnie

Equus: try this link and there's instructions and what you need on here, I've found it very useful.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/search.html

----------


## crashdive123

Equus - Something you may want to look into.  I took a couple of canning classes at my local county extension office.  The classes were given by volunteers (Master Gardeners that had taken classes).  Not sure if something like that is available, but might be worth looking into.

----------


## equus

see you guys later going to wal-mart to price canning supplies.

----------


## Winnie

Oh dear, Equus could be gone some time!

----------


## Rick

Equus - There are a number of options that are available to you. Some have been mentioned. 

1. Assuming the folks where your horses are kept are in agreement, you can place a garden there. The horse manure makes excellent fertilizer. If not at that location, perhaps the owners of the stable know of some land not currently in use that would be suitable for a garden next year. Perhaps in exchange for cleaning up the ground or some other form of barter. 

2. You could talk to your apartment owners and see if they would be in agreement to a community garden. 

3. You could do some container gardening in and around your apartment. A couple of tomato plants won't take up much room. 

4. You can visit a Farmer's Market and purchase your veggies for canning there.

----------


## Lorna

Something about canning and preserving your own food builds bonds that aren't easily broken. To my fellow canners and preservers I love ya'll. Before Ken put his 2 cents in lets not forget about the QC Dept.

----------


## Ken

> Something about canning and preserving your own food builds bonds that aren't easily broken. To my fellow canners and preservers I love ya'll. Before Ken put his 2 cents in lets not forget about the QC Dept.


Thank you, Lorna!  Yes, the Quality Control Department.  We are your friends!   :Smile:

----------


## Lorna

Wychwood, have you tried canning plum pudding yet? I'm thinking canning puddings might work rather well. Would love any imput you might have? I know mince meat cans really well.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> To my fellow canners and preservers I love ya'll.


I'm a canner and preserver.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well Equus and I got back,from wally world. We just went to price the stuff to get started. We figured (see if this sounds right to you)
Canner w/jar rack-$18.97
case of jars @$8.00 each case
16 qt. Pressure Canner - $70
Canning & pickling salt $1.30
Liquid fruuit pectin $2.70
large measuring cup - $4
and we decided to look at a 4 qt. pressure cooker as well - $35
 Grand total before taxes @  $162.50
   Does that sound about right? Did we miss anything? Just trying to cover the basics.

----------


## Ken

> Well Equus and I got back,from wally world. We just went to price the stuff to get started. We figured (see if this sounds right to you)
> Canner w/jar rack-$18.97
> case of jars @$8.00 each case
> 16 qt. Pressure Canner - $70
> Canning & pickling salt $1.30
> Liquid fruuit pectin $2.70
> large measuring cup - $4
> and we decided to look at a 4 qt. pressure cooker as well - $35
> Grand total before taxes @ $162.50
> Does that sound about right? Did we miss anything? Just trying to cover the basics.


Which type of jars?

Did the jars come with rings and lids?

----------


## Rick

You want the wide mouthed jars. It just makes life easier all the way around. You might also think about a home canning kit.

http://www.canningpantry.com/home-canning-kit.html

They probably have them at Wal-Mart as well. I use the jar lifter, the funnel and the lid lifter (the little thing with a magnet) all the time. Very handy items.

----------


## Winnie

> Wychwood, have you tried canning plum pudding yet? I'm thinking canning puddings might work rather well. Would love any imput you might have? I know mince meat cans really well.


Do you mean christmas pudding?
If so There's no need to can it! I make 3 puddings in september, one for christmas, one for new year and one for easter. The recipe I use is OLD! and only requires that you boil, then store the pudding in a cloth and greaseproof paper. Done like this it will last about a year.
 The mincemeat I make never lasts long enough to need canning! I have to make it when wychwood jnr isn't around or he eats it straight from the mixing bowl, it doesn't even make it to the jar! (could have something to do with the alcohol I put in it) :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

With hard sauce?   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Which type of jars?
> 
> Did the jars come with rings and lids?


The quart wide mouth and regular were about the same price maybe a few cents difference, not enough to notice.pints were @ $1 cheaper and the cases came with lids and rings for each jar.

----------


## Rick

Mel - You can pick a lot of stuff up at yard sales and places like Goodwill. Just after canning season is over, there will be all kinds of stuff in yards sales. All those folks that tried it but don't ever want to do it again will be getting rid of the stuff they bought.

----------


## Winnie

I'M JEALOUS!!!! a dozen 1pint jars just cost me £18 that's about $28!!!!!!!!!!
and I can't even get proper canners.....goes off to bed to cry myself to sleep.
See you all tomorrow. :Sad:

----------


## crashdive123

> You want the wide mouthed jars. It just makes life easier all the way around. You might also think about a home canning kit.
> 
> http://www.canningpantry.com/home-canning-kit.html
> 
> They probably have them at Wal-Mart as well. I use the jar lifter, the funnel and the lid lifter (the little thing with a magnet) all the time. Very handy items.


Yep - wide mouthed jars make things easier.  The little gadgets - funnel, lid lifter and jar tongs (tongs, not thongs) will save you lots of frustration and burned fingers.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm sorry WW would it be cheaper if we bought and then shipped to you?

----------


## Lorna

Wychwood would you be willing to share your recipe with me? The plum pudding I make is made in a pudding steamer. The steamer I have came from Germany. The person that gave it to me couldn't find one in England when she went. LOL.

----------


## Winnie

I'm back briefly! Yes Lorna, I'll pm you the recipe. 
I'm not sure about postage of heavy goods Poco, Tusconmax has offered to be go-between postie for some supplies. I think I would probably end up paying the same if you posted jars to me. Thanks for the offer tho, just another reason for me to keep working on getting out of rip-off Britain! Be warned.... Winnie is working on coming to America!!
Right really must be off to bed now, lots to do tomorrow! 
Oh what's hard sauce??

----------


## Ken

> I'm back briefly! Yes Lorna, I'll pm you the recipe.


And for the rest of us?  :Innocent: 




> Oh what's hard sauce??


*Product Overview*

_Crosse & Blackwell Hard Sauce, 4.5 oz. jar in a box. The holiday seasoning brings out the finest of traditional English desserts - mincemeat pies, plum puddings, soufflΘs, and other desserts that cry out for the perfect finishing touch - Hard Sauce. Crosse & Blackwell Hard Sauce is what excellent cooks use to bring the true flavor of these dishes to their highest. Since 1706, Crosse & Blackwell adds "the Crowning Touch" to your meal. The sauce is made with butter, brandy, vanilla, sugar, and spices to produce a truly delicious Hard Sauce. THIS SPECIAL ORDER ITEM MAY TAKE FOUR TO SIX WEEKS FOR DELIVERY._


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...%3Den%26sa%3DG

----------


## Lorna

I'll send a sample to QC Ken as soon as I make it.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

What do you mean, Woo Hoo. Ken's the one getting it.

----------


## crashdive123

> What do you mean, Woo Hoo. Ken's the one getting it.


Silly boy.  Obviously there was a punctuation omission.  It should have read.....




> I'll send a sample to QC Ken, as soon as I make it.


....and I am the other half of QC.

----------


## Lorna

You are correct Crash, I did forget my comma.  :Oops:  Let me restate this correctly. Crash and Ken I will send the finished product to QC as soon as it's made. Does this clear up the problem?

----------


## Lorna

Hey Rick why are you trying to start problems. There's NO WAY I would ever leave Crash out of any QC samples I send.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

What a gal, what a gal, what a gal.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Geeze. The only person here that supports you and you're correcting her? Smooth, Ken. Real smooth.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Where do I apply for the QC dept.? I feel really left out in the cold......All the good knives, all the good food I wannabe QC too!!!  Please send me an application Pronto????

----------


## Ken

> Hey Rick why are you trying to start problems. There's NO WAY I would ever leave Crash out of any QC samples I send.





> Geeze. The only person here that supports you and you're correcting her? Smooth, Ken. Real smooth.


Lorna, you are an angel!   :Angel: 

And Rick?   :Devil:

----------


## Ken

> Geeze. The only person here that supports you and you're correcting her? Smooth, Ken. Real smooth.


I'll let you know just how incredibly good it is, Rick.  Heck, I'll even get somebody to post pictures for me!   :clap:

----------


## Winnie

So hard sauce = brandy butter? If so I'll post a recipe for that too, I make my own you see.
Right I'm off to type up the recipes, fear not Ken I'll post them in homestead gardening & food storage for everyone.

----------


## revaredneck

my uncle used to make eldeberry wine, my wife makes piccadilli and also chutney, i personally stay to vegies, some jellies such as halopeeno jelly and plum jam.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey there Revaredneck - how about stopping by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## nell67

> You can certainly do things like pickles in a hot water bath. It's veggies in a different format...sort of. 
> 
> As for runner beans. This is the first year I've grown them and I'm anxious to see what they taste like. I understand they are quite the think in the UK and Europe but, for some reason, they simply have not caught on here. They have some spectacular blooms on them and they produce a really large bean pod. Our pole and bush beans, like Kentucky wonders, on the other hand, tend to get tough when they get the same size. I have the nicest salmon colored blooms on my beans. (Big Smile!!)


 Uh,Rick,people pay $25 and up for a bushel of  runner beans round here,they are old school beans,and the elders love them.

----------

